# Rookie Corking Problems



## Ajax (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Folks... We just bottled our first run of wine. We used an 'Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet' kit. All of our equipment came from a 'True Brew Gold Kit' that we received for Christmas at least 5 years ago, which contained 30 corks and a wing-lever corker.

All went well with the process until bottling this morning. The corks either stuck out over the top of the bottle approx 1/8-to 1/4 of an inch, or were driven down into the bottle below the top on one side, but popped up a tad on the other. Bottles were filled to two-fingers under the cork. Corks are #8 x 1-3/4"

Is this a problem? And if so, what is the remedy? I'm thinking that these corks might be past their prime. I also should mention that I didn't soak or sanitize the corks. Hey, I'm a rookie! 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 27, 2011)

You need a floor corker! This is a common problem with hand held corkers!!!! Rinsing the corks with a warm sulfite solution helps but they still usually have a problem getting them all the way in. Most likely the corks were fine. 
On another note when you hit the reply button to submit thos post you must haveaccidently hit the red Triangle right under it which moderates the post meaning that it hides it from everyone except the Moderators. Its mainly designed for people to alert of us Spam or conduct unbecoming on the forum but I fixed it for you. Welcome to this site and hope you stay and learn and teach. We screw around a lot here and have a lot of fun doing so discussing much more then wine and beer.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! Prior to today's extravaganza, I made a dry run with two bottles of water, and put them on the floor to cork. The results were much better than today, when I did all my work on the countertop. Looks like I didn't have enough 'oomph' at waist level. I hear that from my wife, a lot.

So do I have a problem, or am I just dealing with 'ugly'? If ugly it is, I can live with that... I'm used to it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 27, 2011)

Ajax you will be ok. Like Wade said to solve this problem invest in a *floor corker*. They are so much easier and faster. Check out our sponsors listed above as they are all great to deal with.


----------



## philogeek (Feb 27, 2011)

I have an old hand-corker, and it's in a storage drawer... I won't even give it away, since I don't want to curse someone else with having to use it! LOL

As mentioned, a floor corker is your solution. If you can't afford to purchase one ASAP, or you want to try one out before purchasing, most local wine supply shops will have a model you can rent for just a few bucks.

GL!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 27, 2011)

My shop has some extra corks laying around so people can actually try the different corkers in the store in some empty bottles.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 27, 2011)

Thats a great idea there Dan. I too have a spare Portuguese hand corker in my drawer. Ajax, you can still probably put it in the position that you get better control of it and get it in a little further. Otherwise its just an ugly cork. When you find that real good position replace that bottle and corker with your wife right there and maybe she wont be a complaining no mo!


----------



## Julie (Feb 27, 2011)

Up until this year, I used a hand corker, my husband had to do the corking and he is a very big (and very strong)man but for him to put the cork in the bottle with a hand held corker, he had to put the bottle on the floor. We now have a floor corker that I use while he fills the bottles. Piece of cake. If you are going to continue to use the hand held, don't do it at waist high, put the bottle on the floor and cork it that way.

AND welcome to Winemakingtalk.


----------



## sly22guy (Feb 28, 2011)

An easy fix for you is to take a small piece of a wooden dowel (approx diameter of the cork). and lightly tap with a mallet to put the cork to the desired depth. *Do not hit them too hard otherwise you'll have big problems just lightly tap them* If you do use the hand corker if you sanitize them with k-meta they slip in much easier.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 28, 2011)

I would just spend about $60 and invest in a floor corker - that is the way to go. It will save you time and aggravation.


----------



## Flem (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a brand new Portugese hand corker. I've never used it and I never plan to. I have my eyes on either a Portugese or Italian floor corker.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2011)

I have had my Portuguese for 7 years now and have corked well over 2000 bottles with it and still going strong.


----------



## bluecorporal (Mar 1, 2011)

What is the difference between an Italien and a Portugese floor corker?


----------



## jtstar (Mar 1, 2011)

I believe the Italien has brass bushing where the Portugese dosen't In other words the Italien is better built


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 1, 2011)

Floor corker is on my wish list. Until then I'm still using my Double lever hand corker. Use both Agglomerated #9 and Nomacorks with no problems.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 1, 2011)

The Port floor corker is great at half the price and i have done well over 2000 bottles with mine. The Italian is a better model and has a few other options if you're going to make a sparkling wine. It's also a little easier to cork with as it has a longer lever for better leverage. The bad side of that is if you're a shorter person and sitting down the Port corker is better.


----------



## Flem (Mar 1, 2011)

bluecorporal said:


> What is the difference between an Italien and a Portugese floor corker?



About $65.00 and a brass iris versus a nylon iris.


----------



## robie (Mar 1, 2011)

Consistent results with a hand corker is hard to achieve. The idea is to put the same force and stop at the same point for each cork. I got pretty good at it, but good is relative in this scenario.  Then I bought a nice floor corker.

A hand corker is OK to get started, but believe us, a floor corker is worth the bucks.


----------



## Ajax (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, folks. A floor corker is now at the top of my wino wish list. Looks like I'm in good shape; none of the corks have moved, they're just ugly.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Mar 2, 2011)

I have the same problem, most of my corks don't end up flush with the bottle.
I don't know if this is good or not, but I cut em off even with the bottle top.

Semper Fi


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 2, 2011)

Ajax said:


> Thanks for all the advice, folks. A floor corker is now at the top of my wino wish list. Looks like I'm in good shape; none of the corks have moved, they're just ugly.



Ajax, great move. I have always been a firm believer in the right tool for the right job! The floor corker not only will give you a better looking finish but it will make the entire bottling experience that much more pleasurable instead of a chore.


----------



## Flem (Mar 2, 2011)

Bud said:


> I have the same problem, most of my corks don't end up flush with the bottle.
> I don't know if this is good or not, but I cut em off even with the bottle top.
> 
> Semper Fi



Good idea!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2011)

That greatly reduces the cellaring time and exposes the inner cork and may be releasing stuff that was inert from being sealed under paraffin wax! *Not* a good idea!


----------



## Flem (Mar 2, 2011)

He's right, it would only solve your length problem.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 2, 2011)

Flem said:


> He's right, it would only solve your length problem.



sounds personal


----------



## sly22guy (Mar 3, 2011)

You should use a small piece of dowel rod and mallet and "Tap" them down to desired depth.


----------



## MeatZorro (Mar 6, 2011)

Invest in a floor corker if you plan on bottling 50+ gallons per year or selling your wine. Other than aesthetics, there is nothing wrong with an off balance cork. If you stay with the wing corker, soak your corks for at least a half hour.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 6, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> sounds personal



Dan, Dan, Dan - you had to go there didn't ya!!!


----------



## vinividivici (Mar 10, 2011)

MeatZorro said:


> Invest in a floor corker if you plan on bottling 50+ gallons per year or selling your wine. Other than aesthetics, there is nothing wrong with an off balance cork. If you stay with the wing corker, soak your corks for at least a half hour.



I thought it was illegal to sell homemade wine or beer without a license? Or are you referring to selling to friends or ??

Bob


----------



## Brian (Mar 10, 2011)

vinividivici said:


> I thought it was illegal to sell homemade wine or beer without a license? Or are you referring to selling to friends or ??
> 
> Bob




Bob, 

I think he was just saying that if you were going to sell it (become a retailer) you should have a floor corker because it makes them look better. At least that is the way I took it..


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2011)

vinividivici said:


> I thought it was illegal to sell homemade wine or beer without a license? Or are you referring to selling to friends or ??
> 
> Bob





Brian said:


> Bob,
> 
> I think he was just saying that if you were going to sell it (become a retailer) you should have a floor corker because it makes them look better. At least that is the way I took it..



I am not sure what either of you are talking about. Where was it ever mentioned about selling anything, unless if I missed something. Regardless of how much you bottle investing in a floor corker is only about another 40.00 and well worth it. I household with 2 or more adults is allowed to produce up to 200 gallons a year.


----------



## vinividivici (Mar 10, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I am not sure what either of you are talking about. Where was it ever mentioned about selling anything, unless if I missed something. Regardless of how much you bottle investing in a floor corker is only about another 40.00 and well worth it. I household with 2 or more adults is allowed to produce up to 200 gallons a year.



Dan,

It was in MeatZorro's post. See my post with his quote. BTW, I don't think either of us questioned how much a household can make per annum. 

Cheer!

Bob

PS: I fully agree on the floor corker choice, too.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2011)

Ahhh ok I missed that " you plan on bottling 50+ gallons per year or selling your wine". Yep thats a no no!


----------



## Brian (Mar 10, 2011)

Gee Dan.....scolding me????? hehehe I was just trying to help... Geeez. haha


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2011)

Brian said:


> Gee Dan.....scolding me????? hehehe I was just trying to help... Geeez. haha



Come to the party Saturday and I'll have Steve make it up to you. LOL


----------

